# Can you get a girl pregnant on cycle? What are the chances?



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

I've been wondering this for quite some time, what would be my chances of getting a girl pregnant on 600mg test/300mg deca? I do 1000ius HCG per week (don't know if this makes a difference to sperm production does it?) and I've been on cycle for around 10 weeks.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Best to wrap it up just in case


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's certainly possible.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

dont be a fool

wrap ur tool


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

I came off for four weeks when trying for a baby in January and got my girl pregnant I used 1000iu HCG during cycle test/tren I think everyone is different


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

I know someone that did high amounts of gear and that was his contraception. He dropped the dose and guess what... baby. True story.


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes from xperience


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Found out today im having twin girls

Was on prop at the time


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

For my wife pregnant twice mate so I know you can lol


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Found out today im having twin girls
> 
> Was on prop at the time


Awesome news on the twin girls. Congrats


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

yep its possible i have 3 girls on cycle they are all healthy although my youngest was concieved on tren and she finds great pleasure in ripping the legs of daddy long legs


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

Lol thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

My first of 3 Daughters was conceived while at around week 8-10 of my first ever cycle of Deca, Dbol and Test.

I'm beginning to wonder if there's a connection with higher probabilities of creating a Girl while on the gear, as it seems that many bodybuilders, especially pro's, seem to only have Daughters.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Found out today im having twin girls
> 
> Was on prop at the time


Congrat's mate.

Girls are great fun, but seem to want everything.

All the best to you & your Mrs.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Not if you fire it up the dung locker!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes you can without doubt. Although I wasn't on a cycle when she fell pregnant. The day we found out.."Hello source is that you?, Im looking to place an order asap, gonna start a cycle like NOW"


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yep as others have said u sure can, i was on my first cycle of t400 last year when i got my mrs pregnant, and my boy is due in around 3 weeks


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

jord222 said:


> Yep as others have said u sure can, i was on my first cycle of t400 last year when i got my mrs pregnant, and my boy is due in around 3 weeks


I thought there was a connection with girls and test then for a second, congrats mate. My girl is due in 3 weeks too.


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

I get the feeling some of you are thinking that the moment you touch the gear that your fertility can be effected...

It doesn't work like that... It has a delayed effect in the way that sperm isn't made overnight... One cycle, no problem. I'd be surprised if you had fertility problems.

Try loads of cycles, heavy surpressive cycles... B&C'ing... Then get the swimmers analized! That's when you should be asking the question "Can I make off spring whilst on cycle.." That's when you need to consider what's more important, Kids or Gear?


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

my friend got his mrs pregnant both times when he was mid cycle. he was on tren, test and eq......wouldnt ever dream of thinking its a form of contraception


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

Some really interesting views on here, I wasn't thinking about using gear as a contraceptive but it has been something that has interested me for quite some time.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

yes, yes you can!!! two separate girls both on the pill in a 3 month period... 600mg test and 400mg tren says super duper sperm 

Might have been the fact I was running HCG alongside the cycle this time around.


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

I wanted to know this as well, me and my wife want to try for a baby but I also want to do my first cycle of test only.

Will it contradict?


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

F.ck yes you can..but then I haven't taken gear in twenty years I can get women pregnant at twenty paces


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

No so anyone who has its mine really :laugh:


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

MiXiN said:


> My first of 3 Daughters was conceived while at around week 8-10 of my first ever cycle of Deca, Dbol and Test.
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if there's a connection with higher probabilities of creating a Girl while on the gear, as it seems that many bodybuilders, especially pro's, seem to only have Daughters.


Dan Duchaine once said something like this. Interesting observation.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Found out today im having twin girls
> 
> Was on prop at the time


**** me, if thats what prop does, id love to see what tren does


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Has anyone noticed the amount of girls when getting someone pregnant while on cycle?


----------



## alpha alkylated (May 23, 2013)

Girls and test debate..... came off my first cycle and we tried and got girl,no juice for 3 years - and had a boy. I remember reading DD's UGSH and him writing about number of girls born to lifters and BB's on gear too


----------



## alpha alkylated (May 23, 2013)

Unfortunately the 99% birth control through 500mg/test includes Progestin 

http://www.webmd.com/sex/birth-control/news/20090506/testosterone-tested-as-male-contraceptive


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> Dan Duchaine once said something like this. Interesting observation.


il be having a long clean period before i try then in the future.

is there any scientific evidence or reasoning behind it or is it just observations?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

ASOC5 said:


> il be having a long clean period before i try then in the future.
> 
> is there any scientific evidence or reasoning behind it or is it just observations?


In the case of Duchaine just an observation, and I'm not aware of any scientific studies done on the subject. It may all be a load of BS anyway, hard to tell.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

str4nger said:


> **** me, if thats what prop does, id love to see what tren does


Produces cattle


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> I thought there was a connection with girls and test then for a second, congrats mate. My girl is due in 3 weeks too.


Cheers pal, same to you, well been told its a boy anyway, will be a bit of a shock if not as not of out stuff is blue haha


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

jord222 said:


> Cheers pal, same to you, well been told its a boy anyway, will be a bit of a shock if not as not of out stuff is blue haha


Haha it's not unheard of! We've had about 5 scans so pretty sure it's a girl! I would like a boy next so hope there's not a connection with test  girls are a pain in the bum


----------

